# Chicken Breed information



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

I have had chickens since 2019. I have learned so much with hands on experience and advice from this Forum. The main thing I would like to say to beginners is that in my experience all chickens do not conform to breed information. My Light Brahma should lay brown eggs and lays green. My Welsummer who is supposed to not go Broody and if they do make terrible mothers went broody adopted 4 EE chicks and mothered them for 22 weeks. They were never separated from the flock. My Golden Comet who is so sweet and loves to be hugged and held is my biggest bully to the others. Adding chickens to my flock was far easier in my flock than most people I know. I have three 10 week old Sapphire Gems who I got at 3 days old. I wanted to wait until they were 7 weeks old to put them with the flock but they broke in with the flock at 5 weeks old and have had no problems even from bully who has been kinder to them than the others. I say this to tell you that every chicken is an individual and all you read does not always apply. To start with I was so careful and concerned. This Chicken Forum was a God send to me. You will be glad you are part of it. Of all the 16 chickens I have had, not a one acted like the standard information says, As The administrator of this forum told me, relax and enjoy your feathered friends. Spend time with them. Love them and they will love you back. Hopefully yours will be like mine. A friend told me that I don't have chickens but I have puppies with feathers. Also remember a happy hen is a better layer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Aren't you enjoying your birds so much more now that you're relaxed about them and know so much more about them? 

When one spends time with them like you do, you realize how each one has its own personality. 

I do remember your concerns in the beginning. I didn't think you'd ever relax enough to just enjoy them. I'm glad you've found that comfortable place.

Feathered puppies. Yeah, I can see that.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Aren't you enjoying your birds so much more now that you're relaxed about them and know so much more about them?
> 
> When one spends time with them like you do, you realize how each one has its own personality.
> 
> ...


It is so much easier when you realize that everything you read is how it is supposed to be. Like people they all are unique individuals. Mine are terribly spoiled individuals be we are all happy.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> It is so much easier when you realize that everything you read is how it is supposed to be. Like people they all are unique individuals. Mine are terribly spoiled individuals be we are all happy.


I don't question chicken behavior anymore but thought I would share some strange behavior. My two EE were a year old this week. On AUGUST 1, 2021. I placed them under my broody Welsummer, She raised them for 22 weeks. Starting yesterday she started mothering these two adult chickens again. Last night she separated them on the roost from the others and got between them. She wouldn't let them get an inch from her. She even pushed them under her big as they are. One liked it. the other didn't but submitted. She is right with them today. Almost like "I want my babies back". This is no problem just strange behavior.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's also fun to watch. I had one Silkie boy who didn't want to leave his mom and I'd find him, almost as big as her, under her wing. He absolutely did not like that she had new peeps to care for.


----------

